# The post your quiver thread



## Planet Boulder (Oct 30, 2012)

Active:
Never Summer Cobra with Flow The Five bindings
Forum Destroyer with Gnu Park bindings
Rossignol Jibsaw with Flow Trilogy bindings

Retired:
Ride Timeless
Type A Danny Way Pro Model


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Got any pics?


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Quiver*

I'll post pics when I get home -- 

Rossignol XV Magtek 2014 with Union Factory Bindings
DC Devun Pro 2013with Union Factory Bindings
Slash Straight 2014 with Union Factory Bindings
Prior PowStick with Union Factory Bindings

I just have 1 pair of Union's that I stick on all my boards.

Retired:
K2 Peacekeeper 2011


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Isn't there a thread like this already?!? :dunno:

Nevertheless:
From left to right...
Fiancees Prior Brandywine 153
Burton Custom 156 play board
Burton T7 159 freeride rock board
Virus Avalanche FLP AFT 160 rocket ship


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Decks:
2011 Salomon Sick Stick 163
2012 Ride Berzerker 161
2010 Ride Slackcountry 164 splitboard
2008 Burton Custom 158

Bindings:
2012 Ride Capo
2009 Ride CAD
2012 Spark Burner split bindings

Various decks I've owned in recent years:
2012 Lib TRice HP 161.5
2011 Ride Highlife 161
2011 NS SL 158
2011 Ride DH2 158

Got pics somewhere, none currently though. Ill dig something up.

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Isn't there a thread like this already?!? :dunno:]


or six.

several of these redundants lately.

meh.

I'm patient for like 4 months but right now everything is lame.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Nevertheless:
> From left to right...
> Fiancees Prior Brandywine 153


Brandywine... So this is the Prior you formerly mentioned she's liking a lot... Been eyeing the split version since it's newly in the line up of an online split retailer but I've never ridden a Prior...


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

*Married Robyn Hood?*

Her quiver
154 Burton Troop
152 Arbor Push
151 Arbor Swoon
134 Wakeboard

Bindings
K2 Cinch Tryst
K2 CTS 
CWB bindings rear locking like cinch


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm waiting on my 2015's to show up and some prototypes as well.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Brandywine... So this is the Prior you formerly mentioned she's liking a lot... Been eyeing the split version since it's newly in the line up of an online split retailer but I've never ridden a Prior...


Yeah she LOVES it! She's a member of this forum, I'll have to ask her to pipe up a bit on the board. It's got good construction quality. After seeing her board I'd think strongly about the mens freeride (same board just mens version).

Here's a couple more pics of it:










You can see the mild camber underfoot, and early rise nose. Great all around freeride board...


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*hot wife*

it that tthe lib tech hot wife?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> it that tthe lib tech hot wife?


Great typo

Yes, that's a Hot Knife in my original post.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm waiting on my 2015's to show up and some prototypes as well.


Waiting is tough. I should be getting my 2016's and a couple 2017's any day now. 

I just got a shipping conformation on a 2020 Lib Tech "Heavy Flow" that's made from condensed corn husks, dirt, and recycled tampons. :yahoo:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Waiting is tough. I should be getting my 2016's and a couple 2017's any day now.
> 
> I just got a shipping conformation on a 2020 Lib Tech "Heavy Flow" that's made from condensed corn husks, dirt, and recycled tampons. :yahoo:


Possibly the best post I've seen on this forum ever!:laugh::yahoo:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Those Prior's look sweet, anyone ride the MFR?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

OU812 said:


> Those Prior's look sweet, anyone ride the MFR?


I should have demo'd one when I was in whistler. :RantExplode:

It's the equivalent to the Brandywine and should be a good board. I like that type of camber profile, and the construction looks good.

I asked them to make me a Freeride with a BX shape, but they said they didn't have anymore BX cores.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I should have demo'd one when I was in whistler. :RantExplode:
> 
> It's the equivalent to the Brandywine and should be a good board. I like that type of camber profile, and the construction looks good.
> 
> I asked them to make me a Freeride with a BX shape, but they said they didn't have anymore BX cores.


It looks like a sweet board, something I'd be looking for as a second option but I don't even have a board right now, had to return mine because of a defect but was told it'll be no problem. Even the store confirmed its fucked.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

For this year L to R, 2012 Smokin' Mailorder Bride 159 w/ NOW IPOs, 2013 Salomon Villain 158 w/NOW IPOs, out of the rotation for the moment 2012 Arbor Westmark 156 and 2006 Capita BSOD 161. Not pictured is a 2011 Status Uno 161 w/ K2 Uprises that I am in the middle of painting.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah she LOVES it! She's a member of this forum, I'll have to ask her to pipe up a bit on the board.


:thumbsup: I'd very interested in her comments on it. Sure, the split will mostly be in fresh; but there's always the lower part of the mountain with frozen snow or chewed up icy sections, so I'd really like to hear what she thinks about edgehold and it's flex.
The women's section here is pretty empty


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> :thumbsup: I'd very interested in her comments on it. Sure, the split will mostly be in fresh; but there's always the lower part of the mountain with frozen snow or chewed up icy sections, so I'd really like to hear what she thinks about edgehold and it's flex.
> The women's section here is pretty empty


Just talking to her now, she says she's thrilled with it.

Says edgehold is excellent. Most of the stuff we ride is choppy mixed up snow, with a bit of fresh and a bit of ice mixed in. Says she feels confident to lean over on it more.

She says it's quite a bit stiffer than her last board, but that's what she wanted in a board. From what I've read it's likely the stiffest womens specific board out there. My guess is it'd be custom X stiff. Not sure how it'd compare to the Jones you tried...

Hope that helps!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

8" Northwest HPL shaped by Scott Rowley
2013 Libtech Darker series 61(soon to have Now binders)
2007 Libtech Dark series 61W w/ K2 Formula bindings
Sector9 cruiser, Independent trucks, Earthwing super balls, bones swiss bearings
Bombora SoGnar, Paris trucks, 3DM Seismic wheels, Bones swiss L2 bearings.
Love my boards.:tongue4:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Just talking to her now, she says she's thrilled with it.
> ...
> 
> Hope that helps!


Awsome. Thanks!


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Sudden_Death said:


> For this year L to R, 2012 Smokin' Mailorder Bride 159 w/ NOW IPOs,


Now "mailorder bride" is a sweet name for a board LOL. Graphics look nice too.

Here is the quiver:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:blink: hmy:

Damn!!! _All_ those boards are your _quiver_????? Your avatar says you r in the midwest, where on earth do you ride that you get to use all those decks?? 
Are you independently wealthy? Spend all your time traveling to all the most Epic destinations to ride?

(_...and if so, How do you feel about "Older Men??"_)  :laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm feeling kind of inadequate right now... :eusa_clap:

Two boards and soon to have a third.

Chomps brings up a good point, and one that I've wondered about. When someone has that many boards, do they actually USE THEM ALL? I currently have 2, and one of them has been relegated to being a beater board -- rock board for early season and balance beam board for off-season. I can understand someone who lives at Whistler for instance and can ride every day after (or before) work, but otherwise... ?!?!?

(BA doesn't count -- he does it for a living)


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Def not independently wealthy-got some online for a good deal Ebay, Geartrade etc and two were from local second hand shops and used sporting goods stores. Don't need them all and plan is actually to try and resell some possibly cuz I will never need all.

As for older men, as long as I don't have to change your Depends...


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I would love to wax her board......I mean welcome to the forum! :welcome:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Fewdfreak said:


> As for older men, as long as I don't have to change your Depends...


WHAT'S THAT DEARIE?!?! CAN YOU SPEAK UP? :yahoo:

For the quiver question: I'm sort of an anti-quiver guy. I like one board for ALL conditions. I've got a main board, a second freeride board for early/late season riding, and a park board (because I don't want to snap a $1500 board on a kicker :blink


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

'13 148 Lobster Jib Board
'13 151 Lobster Park Board
'13 158 Neversummer SL
'08 158 Neversummer SL

These should be all pretty self-explanatory... haha... the older SL is for going in shitty rock fields or lending to friends who come ride.

I have a 154 Bataleon Fun.Kink that I leave in San Diego for when I go ride out there with friends & fam.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

2014 LibTech T.Rice Pro HP 164.5 with 2014 Union Factory bindings
2014 Never Summer Proto HDX 160 with 2014 Union Contact Pro bindings


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm feeling inadequate that you guys have your boards so nicely displayed and mine are stuck in the basement.

These are just my Liberace Technologies.




















Here is a shot of the rest - sort of. This is an older picture. There were a couple that I dug out of the trash that have since been added. Who would throw a board in the trash? :icon_scratch: :dunno:










From Left to Right:
Wife's 2000-something Burton Troop 153 (I think)
'10 Gnu Carbon Credit Series 156w
'07 Lib Tech TRS 157
'03 M3 Discord 158.5
'98 M3 Axis 156
Burton Jeff Brushie (the fish one)
'92 Whitehouse 152
'92 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn 154
'85 Sims Terry Kidwell
'94 Ride big 'ole blue board 160

Sold or Missing
'88 Burton Free 6 155 (I think)
'91 Morrow freeride board 156
'97 M3 Axis 156


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fewdfreak said:


> ....As for older men, as long as I don't have to change your Depends...


Hahahhaha! :laugh: :thumbsup: Nope! No need for Depends just yet!
(...or any need for _Viagra_ for that matter!!)    :eusa_clap:




Donutz said:


> I'm feeling kind of inadequate right now... :eusa_clap:


LOL! Are you saying you have "_Deck Envy!_" :laugh::laugh: :eusa_clap:



Donutz said:


> Two boards and soon to have a third.
> 
> Chomps brings up a good point, and one that I've wondered about. When someone has that many boards, do they actually USE THEM ALL?


I've got 3 boards complete with bindings on ea. and even on the shitty little 300 ft. hill I ride locally, I take and ride all three! I'll post pics when I get home from work!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

xIceHoundx said:


> View attachment 25049
> 
> 
> View attachment 25057
> ...


Not a T. Rice fan or anything...

I got the same boards, different years. What's your height/weight btw? Looking at the new Proto and I dunno if I want to go up to the 160 from the '57.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Not a T. Rice fan or anything...
> 
> I got the same boards, different years. What's your height/weight btw? Looking at the new Proto and I dunno if I want to go up to the 160 from the '57.


I'm 6'2", 220lbs size 13 boots


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

That hot knife is sweet. Both are pow killers for sure! :eusa_clap:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

jwelsh83 said:


> That hot knife is sweet. Both are pow killers for sure! :eusa_clap:


I'm loving the hot knife but it's definitely not a pow killer. It's my go-to east coast groomer charger.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> I'm loving the hot knife but it's definitely not a pow killer. It's my go-to east coast groomer charger.


Nice. My brother in law has a hot knife and used it when he went out west. He swears by it in pow and tried convincing me to get one this year. I went with a TRice Pro instead.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not the best pic, but grabbed this last night when I got home!
L to R, 159 Rome Garage Rocker, 163W Arbor Roundhouse, 157 NS Proto CT.

(...Oh and my two home made Balance Boards!)


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

jwelsh83 said:


> Nice. My brother in law has a hot knife and used it when he went out west. He swears by it in pow and tried convincing me to get one this year. I went with a TRice Pro instead.


It's a great board just not the one I would take out in a pow day. TRice Pro is a better choice for pow.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Clean that garage son!


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

me, only 3 boards right now:

Burton bullet 164W (being replaced this year)
w/flow nxt At's

Jones flagship 168W 
w/rome targas

Prior WCR 175 (_early morning groomer weapon)_
w/TD1's


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

brownSnow said:


> Prior WCR 175 (_early morning groomer weapon)_
> w/TD1's


What do you think of the Prior? I was debating about getting a BX board from them. They've got a 168 still in stock, last of the BXs they've made. It's about 8 cm too long for me but would be a killer softboot carver.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

poutanen said:


> What do you think of the Prior? I was debating about getting a BX board from them. They've got a 168 still in stock, last of the BXs they've made. It's about 8 cm too long for me but would be a killer softboot carver.


i love it, it's sharp as hell,way fast, like boarder line scary fast compared to a "regular" board. I really only use it early mornings when there's still corduroy on the hill. I haven't ridin the BX but i also considered getting one. For me the longer the better. If i got another one i'd definitely be looking at a 200 for a bit more stability.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

xIceHoundx said:


> View attachment 25049
> 
> 
> View attachment 25057
> ...


I didn't know your T.Rice came in. Looks sweet.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

xIceHoundx said:


> View attachment 25049
> 
> 
> View attachment 25057
> ...


Man you spend a fortune on the Lib setup. I went with the 2014 TRice Pro 161.5...couldn't justify spending for the horsepower and went with Union Atlas'. I also went with the 2014 Union Contact Pros on my last years model Burton Custom X. Sweet set ups none the less.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Capita Horrorscope 154
Burton MalaVita's (picked up a few days ago)
ThirtyTwo boots

Love them all!!

Possibly picking up a Never Summer Evo, or a '14 Horrorscope.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Some Guy said:


> I didn't know your T.Rice came in. Looks sweet.


Yup all my gear has come in, the only other thing I may order up is a set of 2014 Burton Ion boots. Then ill be completely setup.



jwelsh83 said:


> Man you spend a fortune on the Lib setup. I went with the 2014 TRice Pro 161.5...couldn't justify spending for the horsepower and went with Union Atlas'. I also went with the 2014 Union Contact Pros on my last years model Burton Custom X. Sweet set ups none the less.


The justification is that the HP is said to be quite lighter than the non-HP variant.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Figured I'd get in on this.








163 KTR
158 Megalight Camber
158 Charlie
155 Dark C2BTX
153 DK MTX (rock board)
152 Signal Park Flat
146 Nug
Looks like it might be time to thin out the heard


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

It's a mess but here's what I've got in the study.










2011 157.5 Gnu Rider's Choice
2013 157 Lib Tech Banana Magic (signed by Quincy Quigg - kind of awesome he did that)
2013 Gnu 153 Ladie's Choice for the wifer
2012 148 Lib Tech Skate Banana
2014 Lib Tech 162 Brando by Lando


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Quite the Mervin fan I see!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Brainwashed said:


> 2011 157.5 Gnu Rider's Choice
> 2013 157 Lib Tech Banana Magic (signed by Quincy Quigg - kind of awesome he did that)
> 2013 Gnu 153 Ladie's Choice for the wifer
> 2012 148 Lib Tech Skate Banana
> 2014 Lib Tech 162 Brando by Lando


Your name is ironically fitting.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is just the stuff I brought to Canada. I really only ride the Evo and hopefully I like the Drifter. I left my Supermodel X in Colorado!









Can't wait!:yahoo:

Flow Drifter
NS Evo
NS SL
NS Heritage

SL and Heritage will go on sale later this season if my co workers don't want to buy them.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> This is just the stuff I brought to Canada. I really only ride the Evo and hopefully I like the Drifter. I left my Supermodel X in Colorado!
> 
> Can't wait!:yahoo:
> 
> ...


Ah, the temptation of the Heritage... What size is it?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Ah, the temptation of the Heritage... What size is it?


It's a 158 or 159, whatever size NS sells. 

pretty sure it's a 158


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Post your thoughts on that drifter once we start to get some snow. Im considering getting one once the season starts as a more hard charger to complement my evo.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Your name is ironically fitting.


Come to the dark side, we have cookies. :thumbsup:


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

kctahoe said:


> Post your thoughts on that drifter once we start to get some snow. Im considering getting one once the season starts as a more hard charger to complement my evo.



second this. would like to hear more reports on this board. i think to pick up last years model


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

160 FISH w/Traids

161 Malolo w/EST Triads

and my b-day gift from my wife (not yet ridden) Barracuda w/Cartels

Me likey POWDER


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

After Mr. Mervin I will also look brainwashed, I just really like TBT.
Lobster Parkbaord 156W
Bataleon Evil Twin 159W
Bataleon Undisputed 166


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Brainwashed said:


> Come to the dark side, we have cookies. :thumbsup:


I bet. Certainly feels like their boards are built with dough instead of wood...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bseracka said:


> Figured I'd get in on this.
> 
> 
> 163 KTR


Gotta love that board! I'm so pissed I didn't get in on the iGetit deal a couple years ago... If you ever decide to sell it... k:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I bet. Certainly feels like their boards are built with dough instead of wood...


:laugh:
Nivek, were you beaten by someone wielding a Mervin snowboard in your childhood?
That's a lot of hate for one brand.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> After Mr. Mervin I will also look brainwashed, I just really like TBT.


Nice setup! 

Don't worry about the brainwashed comments, I know plenty of people who have all Neversummer, Arbor's or all Burton's. I think it's natural to find a company that clicks with you and stick with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> :laugh:
> Nivek, were you beaten by someone wielding a Mervin snowboard in your childhood?
> That's a lot of hate for one brand.:icon_scratch:


Haters gonna hate. No worries, GreyDragon. 

It's kind of funny now that Mervin is one of the "big guys" I see hate for them online - but then it's pretty easy to find the haters online. 

It reminds me of that line from Batman:
Harvey Dent: You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain.


----------



## MoparMan2011 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Inferior*

I also feel inferior.. I have a 2 board quiver soon to be 3. But apparently I ride MUCH smaller boards then most for being 165lbs, 5'11". 
L to R 
151 Salomon Sanchez
158 Nitro that I never use(because it feels like I'm riding the Titanic) and just let friends use. 
Just bought a 142 Me Nug though, can't wait to try it!:yahoo:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

GreyDragon said:


> :laugh:
> Nivek, were you beaten by someone wielding a Mervin snowboard in your childhood?
> That's a lot of hate for one brand.:icon_scratch:


I don't hate the brand, in fact there is really only one BRAND I dislike. I dislike products. It just so happens I've never ridden a Mervin that felt like it had life to it. They're snowboards on cruise control. If you like 'em that's fine. But anyone that thinks any brand is the end all be all is just wrong, AKA fanboys. Not saying Brainwashed is a fanboy, I just saw humor in the PNWer having all Mervins and the name Brainwashed.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I just saw humor in the PNWer having all Mervins and the name Brainwashed.


It's true, PNW guys just end up with Mervin decks. They hand them out with season passes around here.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I don't hate the brand, in fact there is really only one BRAND I dislike. I dislike products. It just so happens I've never ridden a Mervin that felt like it had life to it. They're snowboards on cruise control. If you like 'em that's fine. But anyone that thinks any brand is the end all be all is just wrong, AKA fanboys. Not saying Brainwashed is a fanboy, I just saw humor in the PNWer having all Mervins and the name Brainwashed.


I was mostly just teasing.
But I know you generally are not a fan of Mervin boards, so I couldn't resist.
I'm always intrigued by your board recommendations for people asking for guidance.

I agree with Brainwashed's comment about (some) people finding a brand whose products they like and tending to stick with it. I'm that way.
If I could demo more boards, I would probably have a quiver from different brands, but since I don't have that opportunity I tend to stick with variations within a brand I trust.
Maybe not ideal, but when you're shelling out a few hundred bucks at a time, you don't want a big disappointment.

Now, back to the quivers!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Brainwashed said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> Don't worry about the brainwashed comments, I know plenty of people who have all Neversummer, Arbor's or all Burton's. I think it's natural to find a company that clicks with you and stick with them. :thumbsup:


Oh I wasnt worried I was just playing along with the theme. I have tried a ton of brands out and settled on the TBT stuff afterwards.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Boards:

Anything decks;
Lib Tech Attack Banana 156
GNU Danny Kass 157

Pow Deck;
K2 Turbo Dream 159

Park Deck;
Forum Youngblood 154

Bindings:
Rome Targas
Rome 390 Boss
K2 Auto Uprise

I'll throw up pics when I get the chance


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

.............. Left to right - Forum Destroyer 152, Libtech Attack Bannana 153, "11" Gnu Rider's Choice 151, Lib - T. Rice Art of Flight 153, Rome Artifact (Camber) 153, Forum Double Dog Destroyer 152


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

9won4 said:


> View attachment 25585
> .............. Left to right - Forum Destroyer 152, Libtech Attack Bannana 153, "11" Gnu Rider's Choice 151, Lib - T. Rice Art of Flight 153, Rome Artifact (Camber) 153, Forum Double Dog Destroyer 152


We have similar quivers lol :thumbsup:


----------



## MoparMan2011 (Sep 23, 2013)

9won4 said:


> View attachment 25585
> .............. Left to right - Forum Destroyer 152, Libtech Attack Bannana 153, "11" Gnu Rider's Choice 151, Lib - T. Rice Art of Flight 153, Rome Artifact (Camber) 153, Forum Double Dog Destroyer 152


Hey 9won4, whats your height/weight? I ride about the same size boards actually a little smaller and want to know if I'm actually riding to small for my size.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> We have similar quivers lol :thumbsup:


Sweet :thumbsup: !!!! "Lib - Art of flight, is a wall piece". everything else serves it's purpose. 




MoparMan2011 said:


> Hey 9won4, whats your height/weight? I ride about the same size boards actually a little smaller and want to know if I'm actually riding to small for my size.


I'm 5 6". My weight floats from 150 up to 175....... I'm all over the place lol


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is our snowboard family.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Never Summer fan much? 

Are those Burton Genesis' on the 2014 Proto? If so how well do they go together? That's the combo I'm thinking about now for this season.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

hardasacatshead said:


> Never Summer fan much?
> 
> Are those Burton Genesis' on the 2014 Proto? If so how well do they go together? That's the combo I'm thinking about now for this season.


It is the 2014 Genesis, so I haven't had a chance to try them. Cartels are usually my go to binding but I wanted to give them a try. From what I have read and just trying them out in the house, they feel very similar to the cartels but more comfortable.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Schweet. I'm using 2011 Cartels at the moment and they're damn comfortable. If the Genesis are more comfortable again and the tech's all it's cracked up to be I think I'll be more than happy.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

hardasacatshead said:


> Schweet. I'm using 2011 Cartels at the moment and they're damn comfortable. If the Genesis are more comfortable again and the tech's all it's cracked up to be I think I'll be more than happy.


The Genesis highback is a little softer feeling than the current Cartel highback and the current Cartel highback is significantly softer than your 2011. Just an FYI.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Roger that. Cheers.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Nivek said:


> The Genesis highback is a little softer feeling than the current Cartel highback and the current Cartel highback is significantly softer than your 2011. Just an FYI.


Ya, I read about that on your review. I don't mind the softer flex. I tend to be more free ride with the proto. I think for my cobra I will look for a stiffer binding. As of now I just use the cartels when I ride it.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

aiidoneus said:


> Here is our snowboard family.


Beautiful!


----------



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

This is what I had for the 2012 season, not sure what I'll pick up for this year:

Lib Tech MC Kink 157
Signal Rocker Light 156
Smokin' MIP 155


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Love all the Mervin fans in here! I didn't get it until I rode my first lib last season. I had the Jamie Lynn phoenix c3 and that thing was a straight charger! Hand made right here in Washington too, gotta love that.

This year I've got:
2011/12 Signal Omni 156w
2011/12 Nitro Rook LTD 154
2012/13 Forum Manual 153
And I'm waiting on my 2012/13 Salomon Man's Board 156. Wanted to get the 159 but for the price I'm not complaining.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Bumpity-bump?


----------



## amakki12 (Aug 5, 2013)

I just got into snowboarding last year and I ended up buying my first board because I loved it so damn much. Even though I ended up on my ass a lot, I picked it up quicker than I expected as the season passed. Currently have a 158 NS Sl with rome 390 bosses. I'm looking to get the new Evo or some other park board to progress in park this year :yahoo:


----------



## Dieselboi (Aug 18, 2013)

154 NS Proto, 158 High Society Twilight and 156 NS Raptor


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

ALOHA'z!!! New guy here on the forum so I figured I would join in on the show n tell

2013 ARBOR ElementRX 157: goofy with a duck stance
2013 LIB T.rice Pro HP 164.5: goofy with -9 on the clutch & +19 on the gas


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are my son and wifes setups for early season. Smokin hooked us up for our "epic race" with some boards...... They gave us new 2013 stock that they had sitting around. Thankful for all they have helped us out with through the years. Thanks union too...... There will be a magazine article, Lifestyle(I think is the name of the mag), coming out in Nov that we got a good headshot with some Union and smokin love along with another forum members company called Mue Apparel, they make amazing tech hoodies.

from left to right.

new smokin 159 2013 Clancy will get union contact pros
rock board smokin 151 buck ferton with union atlas
new Smokin 156 2014 team series with union teams
new Smokin 143 2013 PYT with union trilogy or flite.. don't remember
new Smokin 144 2013 Vixen with some flow chick bindings. don't remember
behind the vixen is a new 2014 147 PYT...
then the longboard, smokin blackwood..... 

This season I have my 162W kt-22 for early season.
awesymetrical 162W with flow nx2-gt
Pinner 163 for pow with union contact pro
Jones solution split with sparks afterburner


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

That Smokin Team 156 looks rad.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Boards:
2014 NS Proto HD
2011 Lib Tech TRS
2011 Burton Easy Livin'
2010 Rome Graft 

Bindings:
2013 Burton Genesis Re:Flex
2012 Burton Mission EST
2010 Burton Custom

Boots:
2013 Burton Ambush
2010 Burton Moto

Genesis will be being switched between the TRS and Proto depending on which i feel like using. Easy Livin for the beater park board and the Graft for the days i'm feeling the traditional camber. The moto's and custom's don't really get used. Also just sold a pair of 2013 Ride Rodeo's to a buddy since the Genesis totally kick the Rodeo's ass for me.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

This years quiver:

Boards:
2012 Burton Harvest 146
2012 Burton Nug Directional 148
2013 Burton Fish 156
2013 Burton Barracuda 157
2009 Burton Jussi 159 (soon to be swallowtailed)

Bindings
2012 Burton Prophecy reflex
3 sets of Burton Malavitas. One restricted.

Boots:
Nike Kaiju Quickstrike (Nicolas Muller edition)
Nike Lunarendors

Outerwear:
Homeschool


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

A quiver of one:


----------



## The Legend (Oct 14, 2013)

2013 Capita horrorscope 153
Union flite CMYK 2013
32 boots


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

J.Schaef said:


> This years quiver:
> 
> Boards:
> 2012 Burton Harvest 146
> ...


nug and harvest, isn't that a bit redundant?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

bseracka said:


> nug and harvest, isn't that a bit redundant?


Nope. Nug is directional. It is an amazing pow board. If it is around a foot of fresh, I typically ride the Nug. If it is much more than a foot, I ride the fish or barracuda. 

Harvest is for the days that are hard pack, and I ride any bigger park features.

They are completely different boards.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Also got my splitty setup almost finished today. Just need skins and crampons.

2013 Burton spliff and Sparks. Yay.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Left half his, right half mine, not including his this seasons Never Summer Revolver that's in the bedroom (got in the mail after I took this photo)but I'm sure you all know what that looks like. really wishing we kept all our old boards too.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I second the Nug love! Hell yeah Schaef nice set.
Question: So the Harvest is similar to a Nug but it doesn't feel sketch on bigger jumps?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Karasene said:


> I second the Nug love! Hell yeah Schaef nice set.
> Question: So the Harvest is similar to a Nug but it doesn't feel sketch on bigger jumps?


Oh yeah. I didn't ride the harvest as much as I probably should, did more hiking last year. 

But it is a poppy, camber nug. Love it.


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

Some of the friends after getting the boards all set up for season openers.









The Bataleon and Smokin are mine.

1. Gnu Forest Bailey Pickle with Flux Super Emblem (They're old, I keep telling the guy he should switch them.)
2. Bataleon Evil Twin with Union Contact (Mine)
3. Smokin Buck Ferton with Union Contact Pro (Mine)
4. Capita Defenders of Awesome with Union Contact
5. Capita Totally FK'n Awesome with Union Force.

A few of them will be going up to cruise Mammoth this week (hopefully).


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

2013/14 Box Scratcher with 2012 cartels. 2013/14 Billy Goat with new genesis, 2013 Hovercraft with 2013 asphalt cartels.

Shit. Gotta rotate these pics. Don't get whiplash.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Waxed em all up, finally had some motivation to take a pic of em

Left to right:

Forum Youngblood 154
Lib Tech Attack Banana 156
GNU Danny Kass 157
K2 Turbo Dream 159

Bindings: Rotate between Rome's 390 Boss or Targas


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

2012/13 Jones Hovercraft 156 w/Burton Cartel Restricted bindings

2013/14 Libtech TRice Pro HP 161.5 w/ Now Drive bindings

2013/14 Salomon Villain 155 w/ Now IPO bindings


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Any new updates? 

And can we make this a sticky?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Part 1.
Fur de powderz:yahoo:

DIY K2 No-board swallow tail with added rocker in the nose:bowdown:
2011 Charlie Slasher 158
2011 Ride Snapcountry 164
2012 Salomon Powder Snake 160
2010 Dupraz 5 foot 7
2010 Never Summer Summit 172 last of the camber decks
200? Dynastar 3800 163

Then we get the worst snow year ever:thumbsdown:


TT


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> Waxed em all up, finally had some motivation to take a pic of em
> 
> Left to right:
> 
> ...


What profile is your Youngblood?...I've got the same board also in a 154 with Double Dog profile. Love it.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I thinned down to one board a few years ago. No reason for me to change. 182 cm, progressive 12m to 17m-ish sidecut, fast, tight ride.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Boards: by size
Ride Kink 155
Academy Propaganda rev 156
Ride Society 157
Never Summer SL 158 (For sale)
Ride DH 159 (too big. Mainly got it as a collection because I love the graphic and got it super cheap barely ever ridden)
Ride Control 157 (old board not pictured, don't ride)

Bindings:
Rome 390 Boss (Not pictured)
Ride Capo
Ride Delta MVMNT (don't use anymore, hurt my feet)
Ride EX (Old don't use)

Boots:
Ride Triad (not pictured)
Ride Deuce (old and ripped up and don't use)










Need to do some more current photos..


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

left to right: 
2013 Salomon Mans Board 159 with K2 Formula bindings (mine)
2013 Salomon Sabotage 159 with K2 Formula bindings (brother's, we change boards from time to time)
2013 Salomon Sabotage Clasics 156 with K2 Sonic bindings (friends)


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

i'll play. This was Jay's Peak NYE 2012-13


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

AAA said:


> I thinned down to one board a few years ago. No reason for me to change. 182 cm, progressive 12m to 17m-ish sidecut, fast, tight ride.


Where do you ride? Coilers are out of Ontario aren't they?


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Sticks:
LIB-TECH 157 t.rice pro HP
ARBOR 157 element
SLASH 161 straight
CAPITA 154 indoor survival
JONES 156 hovercraft

Binders:
Asymbol X Union
Vans X Union


----------



## Swimqt (Dec 26, 2013)

triumph.man said:


> i'll play. This was Jay's Peak NYE 2012-13


I know we're looking at boards, but sick outfit. I've been looking for a good women's camo jacket that isn't 200+ and haven't found one yet.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

Last year's quiver
K2 Zeppelin w/ K2 Autos 
NS Legacy w/ K2 Formulas
Burton Feather (Wifey) with K2 Virtues









Picked up a new Slayblade 163W yesterday and sold the Legacy. I just need to pick up some bindings now. Looking for a set of the Blue/Black 2012 K2 Companys, if anyone has a pair hit me up.


















And my other addition this past year (January), how long before I can hit the mountain with her you think?









Jon


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

(left to right)
Forum Devun Walsh 153
Forum Devun Walsh 157
Jones Flagship 158
Libtech TRS 154
Burton Harvest 143


----------



## materialz (Dec 16, 2013)

Two for me. 

2008 Forum Youngblood (I know, those bindings = rofl)
2014 Capita Defenders of Awesome, Union Force bindings.


----------



## ghaziology (Nov 9, 2013)

*Quiver*

'13 Sherlock

'14 Juice Wagon


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

ghaziology said:


> '14 Juice Wagon


I stared at one of those on the wall all season at the local shop. I couldn't get myself to drop the loot though since it was only a 163cm a hair bigger and I'd have bit, it looks so fun. 

My current setups are:
167cm Lib TRS with Cartel bindings
173cm Burton Supermodel with CFX bindings

They both rip equally in their own ways. Im looking in to a Burton Baracuda for next season. The Baracuda seems pretty intresting, but the graphics for next season are hidious. A bit of rattle can could fix that though.


----------



## ghaziology (Nov 9, 2013)

Redline said:


> I stared at one of those on the wall all season at the local shop. I couldn't get myself to drop the loot though since it was only a 163cm a hair bigger and I'd have bit, it looks so fun.


I hear ya. I'd been curious about this deck for about 2 years. It's gotten great reviews and the price was right. We'll see  Cheers.


----------



## Lookingtobuyforum (Dec 31, 2021)

not sure you even have it or are on here as it’s been a decade but would you be willing to sell the Devun 157?



theprocess said:


> (left to right)
> Forum Devun Walsh 153
> Forum Devun Walsh 157
> Jones Flagship 158
> ...


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Lookingtobuyforum said:


> not sure you even have it or are on here as it’s been a decade but would you be willing to sell the Devun 157?


Check your PMs


----------

